
Mark Zuckerberg Has Never Cared About Your Privacy, and He’s Not Going to Change - annadane
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/11/mark-zuckerberg-has-never-cared-about-your-privacy
======
nighthawk1
I’m definitely not a FB fan but the amount of anti FB articles coming out this
past week feel excessive.

~~~
sriram_malhar
Well, the anti-world actions coming out of facebook over the last few years
have been way more excessive, with disastrous consequences.

